

How Business School Killed The Entrepreneur - justinmares
http://www.readingforyoursuccess.com/how-business-school-killed-the-entrepreneur-and-some-worthy-alternatives

======
michaelpinto
I think by the fact that MBAs are always looking for "code monkeys" speaks
volumes about what's wrong with many folks going to a biz school. This isn't
to say that there isn't value there, but it shouldn't be seen as some sort of
magic wand or silver bullet.

